# 622 Resets - aahhh that's better



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My original 622 reset itself from day one. Usually about every 20-30 minutes, with occasional resets over an hour apart.

Today I got a new replacement Vip622 and things are much better! While the new one was problematic in getting the initial setup done, since then all has been good. Running about 4 hours now with no reset.

But now a strange occurence, only partial local listings on the satellite locals. Hopefully that will clear up overnight.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Might find the botton of this thread to be of some use.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53725


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pointer.

Since I posted, I was fiddling around and went to a slot that had no data. This time it let me do that (originally it wouldn't) and immediately wanted to download the EPG data. That fixed it.

BTW, tech support was absolutely super in this replacement install. The receiver just did not want to download the programming (the first step). After trying a few things, she finally said to disconnect the sat feeds from the 622 and have it do a switch test. That gets you 38 tests. Then on reconnection, it finally would proceed to finish out the install. I never would have thought of that!

Now that this 622 doesn't reset, it brings me back to why the original one did it, and why some others are having that problem. Many are convinced it is a software issue, I'm certainly not. Nothing but changing the receiver ONLY, made my reset problem go away. I think it is some bad hardware and not software at all. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Now that this 622 doesn't reset, it brings me back to why the original one did it, and why some others are having that problem. Many are convinced it is a software issue, I'm certainly not. Nothing but changing the receiver ONLY, made my reset problem go away. I think it is some bad hardware and not software at all. Just my opinion, of course.


You may be right. But if it's hardware issue for everyone, well, that's a major nightmare for us and Dish. Hopefully, it's a hardware issue for those with multiple resets and a software issue for those with more infrequent resets. Only time will tell. Dish really need to get some newer software out ASAP. Meanwhile, I've shut down the 622 and will only use the 942 until I hear that the next software update is available. The 622 is just too unreliable to use right now. Perhaps Dish should suspend the 622 rental fee until this issue is resolved.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jerry G said:


> You may be right. But if it's hardware issue for everyone, well, that's a major nightmare for us and Dish. Hopefully, it's a hardware issue for those with multiple resets and a software issue for those with more infrequent resets. Only time will tell. Dish really need to get some newer software out ASAP. Meanwhile, I've shut down the 622 and will only use the 942 until I hear that the next software update is available. The 622 is just too unreliable to use right now. Perhaps Dish should suspend the 622 rental fee until this issue is resolved.


The problem is of course, just how many are suffering the resets. Feedback from Dish is, at minimum, a mixed bag. I've read here that Dish says almost all are suffering, but I've talked to at least 7 different TSRs and they say it is only a few.

If it is only a few, then hardware makes sense. Just a glitch that will be weeded out in time. But if it is most, then it sounds like a mfg defect from the design or build.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

2 days and no resets. (had a freeze and reset when trying to add local channel in 1st hour after install but no more problems after reboot).
I have been recording on 3 tuners at once while watching another. No reboot.
Hope this keeps up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> The problem is of course, just how many are suffering the resets. Feedback from Dish is, at minimum, a mixed bag. I've read here that Dish says almost all are suffering, but I've talked to at least 7 different TSRs and they say it is only a few.
> 
> If it is only a few, then hardware makes sense. Just a glitch that will be weeded out in time. But if it is most, then it sounds like a mfg defect from the design or build.


From the posts I have read, it is definitely not a majority. If everyone was having this issues, I think we would see more posts regarding this issue.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> From the posts I have read, it is definitely not a majority. If everyone was having this issues, I think we would see more posts regarding this issue.


Then that re-enforces my thinking that it is hardware vice software. I've been thinking weak power supplies could cause this kind of issue. Or just flakey ones.

Of course, I'm prepared to be proved totally wrong... ;-)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not saying that you are wrong. But one thing. We are all individual use cases and all use our receivers differently. In the 811 forums there was times that some were getting BSODs on a daily basis while others were not seeing them at all. the BSODs that some were getting was a software problem not hardware. 

So at this point, I would not place any bets on the root cause.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

THe only bet i would make is that dish will fix it soon.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> From the posts I have read, it is definitely not a majority. If everyone was having this issues, I think we would see more posts regarding this issue.


So, if that's the case, do those of use with say 1 reboot in a two hour period of viewing per day request a replacement 622. I just had another reboot. I only watch about 2 to 3 hours of TV an evening and I've had one reboot during almost every evening of viewing. Of course, I have no idea if the unit reboots while not viewing. I hate to go through the hassle of getting a new unit and shipping this one back only to find that the new unit may still have the same problem.

I just wish Dish would be more forthcoming as to what is happening and when a software update might show up. As I mentioned before, I'm now going to stop using the 622 and only use my 942. I'm enjoying Universal HD, but I'm willing to give it up for the time being to avoid the annoyance of the reboots and possible missed recordings with the 622.

When will it be appropriate to ask for a replacement 622?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jon Spackman said:


> THe only bet i would make is that dish will fix it soon.


Or at least do their darnest to try.


----------



## fingers (Mar 9, 2006)

On 2/18/06, my first 622 rebooted just moments after the tech began installation. He said it must have been a glitch, and left it at that. (Little did he know). It continued to reboot itself as much as 5 times a day. When I called support, they thought it was a hardware problem, and sent out a new unit.

I installed the 2nd unit, and all was fine, for about an hour, that is. Support said it was a known software issue with V352, which was released the day before the first unit was installed. It continues to reboot today, but I've finally realized one thing; besides other times during the day, it always reboots at exactly 11:00PM EST every day.

BTW, the last call I made to support, the tech rep tried to tell me it was in my electrical circuit, and claimed ignorance to any software issues that I, and seemingly others had reported. (That's not to say that I diagnosed the problem as software related, but other tech reps had, and they had filled out problem reports accordingly.)

I will be calling them again today to tell them about the 11:00PM reboots. Hopefully they have a fix coming soon. I'm beginning to feel like a Dish Network beta tester, except they're charging me for the right to do so.


----------



## dishbobber (Feb 7, 2006)

Dish replaced my first 622 because of the reboot problem. I have had the new 622 running for a week now with no problems.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> So, if that's the case, do those of use with say 1 reboot in a two hour period of viewing per day request a replacement 622. I just had another reboot. I only watch about 2 to 3 hours of TV an evening and I've had one reboot during almost every evening of viewing. Of course, I have no idea if the unit reboots while not viewing. I hate to go through the hassle of getting a new unit and shipping this one back only to find that the new unit may still have the same problem.
> 
> I just wish Dish would be more forthcoming as to what is happening and when a software update might show up. As I mentioned before, I'm now going to stop using the 622 and only use my 942. I'm enjoying Universal HD, but I'm willing to give it up for the time being to avoid the annoyance of the reboots and possible missed recordings with the 622.
> 
> When will it be appropriate to ask for a replacement 622?


Jerry,

I would give it a little more time. Software updates tend to be frequent right after a receiver is released. I would wait till the next update comes down and if you are still seeing the reboots, I would request a replacement at that point.

As to more forthcoming on software releases. Software releases in a lot of cases tend to be a moving target. If you try and set hard dates and miss, people get upset. Better to release it when you feel the release meets release criteria.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I've had my 622 for three weeks and it has never rebooted! Guess I got a good one. 
Larry
SF


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

God has repayed me for a 5 year usage of the Dishplayer and a 2 year+ usage of the 811. Mine's great. (Hope the Sat gods aren't listening).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Kenney said:


> I've had my 622 for three weeks and it has never rebooted! Guess I got a good one.
> Larry
> SF


Larry, have you turned it on? Jest kidding. That is very remarkable. Mine has been very stable too. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine hasn't rebooted in the past two days although I haven't been doing much other than playing recorded programs.

On the other hand I'm _constantly_ having sync issues nearly every time I skip a commercial. The stuttering/buzzing dialog happens on a daily basis as well.

Dish, please save us with an update that fixes these problems without breaking something else!


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

A nightly reboot is a normal part of the 622, I believe.

Just like the 942, every night it does a maintenance reboot. Afterwards it uploads the program guide, checks for name based recording, etc... 

So, if you think your 622 has been up 3 weeks without a reboot, you just haven't been around at 3am when it does its reboot. 

Of course, what we're really talking about are crashes, not reboots. 

Also, if you *are* up at 3am normally, you can go into preferences and change when it attempts to do the update / reboot.


----------



## alysenlynn (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, we had our 622 installed on the 23rd of Feb and had not had any rebooting issues until yesterday....Friday night I noticed a new software download around 1 am. Then starting yesterday we have had a problem with the reciever rebooting as often as every 10 minutes and sometimes an hour apart. It reboots while we are watching tv or while it is off. I think its definitely software related as that is the only change.

I'm also getting a run around with tech support. The first tech said to unplug it for 2-3 minutes and then plug it directly into the wall. If it continues then they will replace the receiver. Well I called back after it was continuing and got another tech who won't replace it until she sends a service tech out next SAT to check the grounding. A third tech has now agreed that if we hook up the other reciever we have (a 311) and it doesn't happen then they will replace it! What a rip off! So we're doing that and waiting 2 hours then calling back.

In the meantime this means no Sopranos in High Def tonight!!


----------

